# Trotline help



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, now that I've gotten my boat back I've been running my lines. I've got one 15 hook line across a small creek that dumps out into a marsh lake, probably 5 foot of water in the channel. No current other than the tide, so no logs or heavy debris. I've been baiting with cut bait as live has been in short supply.

In 2 baitings of the line, I've had four 4/0 kahle hooks straightened, and two 8/0 heavy shanked circle hooks straightened and then broker clean off in the curve. On one of the circles, the trotline clip was also mangled. Not cut or frayed leaders like is typical when I get into the big gator gar, which there are lots of em in the area. There are lots of big ops (I've caught them over 50 pounds and lost bigger on jugs) in the area, and there are also alligators and otters as well.

The line actually has quite a bit of flex, so I'm surprised something could get that much leverage as to break the big circles.

Any ideas as to what it is, and any suggestions I can try to actually land whatever it is if possible?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

just how serious are you?? give the 22/0 circles a try...see just how big and strong those fishys are...LOL


----------



## MudShark (Jul 5, 2006)

Can't guess what's working over those hooks, however, I've seen 10# blues just about straighten 5/0 circle hooks. I had the same problem and swore that there were some hosses out there abusing my lines. There were some good fish but not as big as expected. An old east Texas catman showed me how to fix that. Put some bicycle tubes or some c-309 springs (tractor supply) on each end of that line. You'll start catching some good fish and stop losing hooks.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Darn good idea MudShark, that might warrant a try. I've seen 10-15 pounders maul 4/0 to 5/0 hooks as well, and it really isn't a surprise. But, since I started using the heavy shanked 8/0s I've never seen one even partially straightened, even with some pretty big fish. I have to imagine a big op is very capable of it though.

Deebs... if some thief happened along and stole one of my lines that had a pile of $9 hooks on it, I think I'd probably shed tears.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

i've had that same problem here.. .. for me it was turtles & gar causing the problem ..

best solution i found was using *******'s bait soap to bait my hooks ... catfish really seem to like it .. but nothing else does


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn...you need to switch to trebles and just use punch bait! :rotfl: LOL

Seriously, the innertube or heavy bungee cord idea is all I can come up with. A 20# fish against a tight line is just gonna straighten any reasonable size hook. Especially a kahle. Might also try some jugs.

One other thing, I'm assuming you've made sure you are wishing inside of what is legally considered the coastal waters. If not. be sure a recheck. That could be a hefty fine.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Bungy cords work well tied at each end of the trotline


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Being as I get checked regularly by the GW, you can rest assured where I'm running lines it's legal. I'm well aware of where the boundaries are and what the exceptions are. Too many low trees in this cut to use jugs, I fear they'll just drag it up under the trees where I'll never find it. Considering trying limb lining off of some willows though if they won't stick to a trotline.

Free loader I found that soap on line, but couldn't access the order page to tell what the prices run. Any idea, and then any idea if crabs will eat the stuff? They are giving me fits with cut bait, so if they would leave the soap alone I'd try it... if not too expensive.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

feista,,, zote soap!

capn I forget how much his bars were and it seemed to me like his order links are down. So I still don''t know for sure... But I found this for ya,,,,,,,,,
Just call 817-306-0055 and ask for *******!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> feista,,, zote soap!
> 
> capn I forget how much his bars were and it seemed to me like his order links are down. So I still don''t know for sure... But I found this for ya,,,,,,,,,
> Just call 817-306-0055 and ask for *******!


I saw recently on his forum where Chad said he was turning the ordering off and wasn't accepting orders for a while. Apparently he got really behind.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

*ERROR 404 - PAGE NOT FOUND 
*Oops! Looks like the page you're looking for was moved or never existed. 
Make sure you typed the correct URL or followed a valid link.

</IMG> *We recommend you load this web site using Firefox.*​​









Well it has been hidden or something. LOL ansole oil <sp> and some Zote cappy may be the trick.

I have a telephone we can take down there and call a few up and see what they are doing.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

waterspout said:


> I have a telephone we can take down there and call a few up and see what they are doing.


I heard that only works when you're wadefishing, so I can drop you off if you'd like I better watch how you do it a few times first.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,,,, I'll give you one of my fused candy cains to fish with then. And until we figure out whats in that water, I aint wading there..... It could be a real Monster!


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

capn said:


> Free loader I found that soap on line, but couldn't access the order page to tell what the prices run. Any idea, and then any idea if crabs will eat the stuff? They are giving me fits with cut bait, so if they would leave the soap alone I'd try it... if not too expensive.


from what i remember it was $5 for 1 lb ..$20 for 5lbs . and i think somthing like 16 lbs for $70

but it's been a while since i've ordered any... he also used to list some on ebay as well


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Spout, I know there's a gator in that creek, somewhere around a 9 footer. Not a huge one in the area that I know of, but then again you rarely see the huge ones so who knows.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Brodie, a couple of years ago I tried *******'s and Zote soap in our area and did not have much action. I did find some freezer burnt duck breast and it worked about as well as beef hearts. Been on some fish lately with fresh shad.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Funny you mention it, but I've been using freezer burnt ducks along with a limited supply of cut bait. Crabs are having a field day with me though. I have not been able to catch any shad though - if you are on some local, shoot me a pm! I would be catching eaters a lot faster.

Would you believe we caught a huge stingray out in the middle of the lake on a jug?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Cappy,, shad are where I told you I was yesterday!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

That ain't local.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

waterspout, the spot I just told him about is not close enough.sad3sm I guess he wants them delivered to his back porch.:rotfl:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

About 2 gallon bags full would be nice jj, what time can I expect them? His spot was actually closer than your though...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I ran my line again today and found 2 more straightened hooks, a mangled trotline clip, one of my floats had been crushed and punctured, and finally it had managed to literally snap my trotline. There was a gator sunning about 75 yards away, probably about a 9 footer if I had to guess.

I have gators chew on my jugs all the time when left overnight, most all of them have teeth marks. But I've never had one actually get hooked or even take a fish off of them. Still, I'm guessing that all of this is the work of a gator, just strange that it would be taking baits off the bottom, or near the bottom, like it has been.


----------

